# Tiramisu's Ladyfingers Crunchy or Soft?



## cg86

Im trying to make tiramisu for this thanksgiving and i have never made it.  At my local italian market the only ladyfingers available were crunchy not soft like i figured they would be.  All the bags have recipes for tiramisu on the back so i bought them...im just wondering if they will turn spongey when soaked...Anyone know about this???? THANKS!!!


----------



## miniman

Yes they will. It is very unlikely that baked goods stay crunchy in a liquid environment. 
Being crunchy, they will actually take up a lot of the liqor you are using, adding a depth of flavour.


----------



## buckytom

cg, they should be crunchy to start. they're supposed to be dipped in a liquid, usually leftover espresso, before they're layered with a moscarpone mixture. the trick is supposed to be how long you soak them. too long of a soak and it'll end up being very soggy. too short and it's too dry. 

i think i remember seeing lidia or maryanne make them by just tossing a coupla ladyfingers into a bowl of espresso, flip them over after a second or two, then out. only a couple of seconds to soak.


----------



## cg86

thank you for the responses!  A few seconds of soaking Ill keep that in mind.  I tried just soaking one in milk and it turned kind of crumbly, but Im thinking a few seconds in espresso then with the marscapone mixture on top sitting for awile they'll get a chewier texture.  Thank you


----------



## ChefJune

Buckytom is right!  the ladyfingers for Tiramisu are the Italian kind, called Savoiardi, and they are crunchy.  It won't take much espresso to dampen them enough for your Tiramisu.


----------



## Essiebunny

Be careful not to get the ladyfingers too wet. It takes just a second to go from perfect to much.


----------



## cg86

awesome...i bought savoiardi   so im set then.  I was just worried because i started reading recipes where they expressly said the soft kind, but my Vince & Joes didn't carry them.  Should I halve the ladyfingers?  Then soak for a few seconds or leave as is to soak?


----------



## ChefJune

I would leave them whole, and I wouldn't "soak,"  just sprinkle them with the espresso.  Believe me, they'll become "soaked" very quickly, if  you just sprinkle!


----------



## cg86

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## college_cook

Next time you make tiramisu, you should consider making your own lady fingers.  They're not very difficult to make.


----------



## cg86

I was thinking about it...just a little shortcut for thanksgiving.  Next time Ill do for sure


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I just made tiramisu for the first time ever tonight and I used the dried ladyfingers. The recipe I used was from a recent Cook's Illustrated magazine and it specified dried ones only. I just dunked them for a second in the coffee/rum liquid and it moistened them perfectly. Too long and they will just fall apart.

It looks wonderful but said to refrigerate for 6 to 24 hours to let the flavors meld so I haven't had any yet. (Talk about exercising my willpower!)

I wanted to ask, do you use raw egg yolks or do you cook them? This recipe gave and option for cooking the yolks, which I chose to do, but I was wondering if there is a difference in the finished tiramisu or not.


----------



## GotGarlic

Don't forget the coffee liqueur  I've made Rachael Ray's Quick Tiramisu a few times - it'a always a big hit - Quick Tiramisu Recipe: Recipes: Food Network


----------



## forksleft

*Wish Me Luck*

I'm making a raspberry macarpone tiramisu flavored with orange liqueur.  I went to a local Italian grocery store but only found the crunchy ladyfingers.  I'm going to attempt to soften them with orange juice to maintain the same flavors.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Buonasera,

My paternal Grandmom Margherite prepared her Tiramisu with Sponge for her Trattoria. 

I posted her recipe in desserts back when I first joined D.C. in January 2012. 

From my viewpoint, I prefer a home made sponge verses Lady Fingers, which are hard to get in Madrid any way ... 

Not to be biased, Margherite´s recipe was divinity.

Ciao, Have a nice Thursday.
Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll

forksleft said:


> I'm making a raspberry macarpone tiramisu flavored with orange liqueur.  I went to a local Italian grocery store but only found the crunchy ladyfingers.  I'm going to attempt to soften them with orange juice to maintain the same flavors.


I didn't see it mentioned above, but once you put a ladyfinger in liquid, it turns soft almost immediately. If you soak for too long, you'll have mush. If you don't soak long enough, they will be kind of dry and sponge-like.

I don't soak them myself. What I found works best for me is dunking each ladyfinger cookie for about 2 or 3 seconds before layering it in. Seriously. Count one-thousand-one, one-thousand-two, and then take it out. At first, they will seem not quite soft enough. But after several hours of resting your tiramisu in the fridge, the consistency will be perfect.


----------



## kadesma

_ If you don't have time to make Margi's sponge recipe I'd get the crispy fingers. The reg. ladyfingers I've found tend to crumble as you lift them out out of the liquid.
kadesma
_


----------

